
How Twitter feels about Bernie, Hillary and Trump: tweet sentiment analysis - willtachau
http://www.candidatetwittertracker.com
======
stats_lly
The thickness of the line would be better used to show the standard deviation
of the sentiment score?

~~~
willtachau
Mm, that's a good point. Still, I think there's value showing the magnitude of
tweets about a candidate

------
Shivetya
Really can we we be any more obnoxious in pushing an agenda? I do not come to
HN to read/see this tripe. The OPs slant is obvious just by the pictures
selected, so will HN go this route as well?

~~~
willtachau
Thanks.

------
fruiapps
how about including ben carson, ted cruz and few others?

~~~
willtachau
On the way! Though probably just Cruz and Rubio...

------
blademan88
How was this made? Looks great!

~~~
rorykoehler
Click on the link on the top right of the page to see. C/P'd for convenience:

This graph shows the sentiment of tweets about Bernie, Hillary and Trump over
time. The location of the line along the y-axis shows the average positivity
(or negativity) of tweets about each candidate. The width of each line shows
the volume of tweets (thicker line = more tweets). Sentiment analysis is done
via Indico’s API, which is awesome. Tweets are streamed via Twitter’s
Streaming API, because obviously. Built by Will Tachau

~~~
haberman
I'm curious how accurate the sentiment analysis is when dealing with sarcasm,
which I suspect is especially popular in tweets about politicians.

------
rorykoehler
Great work.

~~~
willtachau
Thanks!

